# Satellite Internet & Voip



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Living in the campo we dont have the luxuries of modern fangled technology such as landlines and for the internet I reply on a WIMAX service which, on the whole is pretty reliable. I get 5mb downloads and my linea fija is provides by VOIP through the ISP. I also use another compnay (Voiptalk) for calls to the UK so have two physical phones in my house.

However good the WIMAX service is, we get down periods... every day outages of 5 or 10 minutes and at peak times when the internet traffic is high the phones are terrible (distorted, delayed or simply not working). The ISP seem to be able to do nothing to resolve this apart from rebooting my dish which gives a teporary fix.

I am trying to find a more reliable alternative and have 4 questions for you all in the hope someone ahs some knowledge greatr than mine...

1) Has anyone used satellite internet? I have been talking with a company called Tooway who offer fast (10mb i think) internet. I know that there may well be latency or delay issues because the signal has to go miles and miles into space. The company said that some clients do use VOIP on their service but they cannto guarantee the quality. I think for browsing they will be perfect but i am not sure whether with VOIP i am jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire. Anyone got any experience of these or other sat internet companies and voip?

2) Has anyone used the mobile carriers for VOIP. I have looked at Vodafone en tu casa which offer a lnea fija through a sim card. Curious about the quality of this although I am in a very good spot for vodafone with a main mask in the next field. I cannot get info on call rates though (especially to the UK where I call a lot for business). Anyone have info on their service, reliability and of course rates? 

3) What about mobile dongles? I was considering a mobile 3G dongle connected to an appropriate router and connecting my VOIP pohones through this. Some servcies allow you to use the data allowance for voice (not sure which), but because im close to vodafone masts i think i would use them. Anyone used these networks for VOIP and if so how good is the quality and reliability?

4) Finally, I have no quibbles about VopiTalk (a uk voip suipplier), their service ahs always been good and prices very favourable. I have been told though (by tooway sat internet) that all VOIP companies operate different levels of QOS (quality of service) and many of the cheaper VOIP companies route their calls through less stable services. They said get the best quality VOIP provider possible and regardless of your internet connection you shoudl see a marked improvement because a good VOIP supplier will give priority to VOIP calls and put less through their servers. So... anyone have opinions on the best ones to use?

Sorry, I have woffled mucho... but after a few months off it is time to start typing jeje!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

QOS is one of the key bits of all this. It isn´t marketing speaking, it´s tech jargon for the prioritising traffic on a network (be in your LAN or beyond). It is typically applied to VOIP and Video as a method of maintaining best sound/picture.

I´ve used a satellite rig on a mates boat and found it OK, but quite expensive (5 years ago). Handy for downloading weather files, but not for intensive apps. These days, costs have dropped, but still isn´t a cheap option for consumers - more business focussed. Coverage will be pretty good though.

Most 3G dongles offer reasonable data plans that allow for VOIP calls, but I would check coverage before committing to buy one. Pointless if you only get 1 bar in the campo (althought any bar in the campo would be good - make mine a cold one...).

Other alternatives include getting an Android handset with 3G allowance and use that as a mobile AP or USB tethered modem. It works surprisingly well, subject to the comments about coverage above. 

Do your VOIP phones plug into computer or into network (UTP/CAT 5)? If former, then USB Dongle/Android would work OK, otherwise you´d have to get a 3g Wireless Router with network ports - vodafone et al do them...

I use Vodafone and even in my village, rarely get less than 5.5MPbs down and over 1MPbs up, which is more than enough to run VOIP or Skype Vid on my handset/lappy.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are lucky where we live (in the campo) as we can use a company which gives us reliable 8mb download and 1 mb up which is fine for everything we need. It also provides us with a VOIP telephone service which includes a UK phone number and a Spanish landline number. All calls to UK landlines are free as are calls to most everywhere else in the world. Not bad for Spanish campo living. In answer to your questions:

1) usually a very good service but can be very expensive. My understanding was that you should be able to achieve far more than 10mb though.

2) We tried that and it was hopeless. Dropping out all the time. Depends on where you live and coverage, signal strength etc.

3)We investigated this but have no coverage at all here so couldn't even try it.

4) What you have been told is correct; essentially you get what you pay for. 

In the end you have to decide what you want to pay and then judge who will provide the best service for that money. If you can afford it I would recommend satellite but shop around as Tooway can't be the only operater where you are.

Not much help but there are others on here who know far more than me!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yossa said:


> QOS is one of the key bits of all this. It isn´t marketing speaking, it´s tech jargon for the prioritising traffic on a network (be in your LAN or beyond). It is typically applied to VOIP and Video as a method of maintaining best sound/picture.
> 
> I´ve used a satellite rig on a mates boat and found it OK, but quite expensive (5 years ago). Handy for downloading weather files, but not for intensive apps. These days, costs have dropped, but still isn´t a cheap option for consumers - more business focussed. Coverage will be pretty good though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the useful advice!

I have 2 mobiles, Simyo & Vodafone, both with data allowances on my contract and the quality through them is ok but a bit rough when I use a sip programme to access a voip account. My ideal would be sat (actually cost wise it isnt so bad now... you have to pay about 300 for the kit and install but then its form about 30 a month which is comparible with mainstream ISP´s. Question is though who is the best voip provider to use alongside it? Tooway are launching their own Voip geared up for sat connections in the coming months BUT i guess that will be expensive. As I work form home quality of the line is of paramount importance!

Oh and my phones connect to my router via an rj45.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Satellite latency is really high and you could end up with noticeable delays when using VOIP. As a backup to your wimax I would suggest a 3G connection. It's not massively expensive as a backup and quickly installed. There are even several wan routers on the market with failsave and 3G (built in or as an usb port for a dongle). Again ofcourse it depends on quality and coverage in your area. You might end up with having no other choice than satellite, if that's the case shop around a bit, don't just use the first and cheapest, cause good satellite internet is expensive.

As Yossa said proper QOS settings could solve your issues of bad quality, but there you depend on your provider to implement it properly on all their routers and not all of them do it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Seb* said:


> Satellite latency is really high and you would end up with noticeable delays when using VOIP. As a backup to your wimax I would suggest a 3G connection. It's not massively expensive as a backup and quickly installed. There are even several wan routers on the market with failsave and 3G (built in or as an usb port for a dongle).
> 
> As Yossa said proper QOS settings could solve your issues of bad quality, but there you depend on your provider to implement it properly on all their routers and not all of them do it.


jeje thanks thrax and seb.. do you know any that do implement it properly?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a list of VOIP providers in Spain. 

Personally, if going down this route, I´d got with a major player (known telco) rather than a smaller outfit. Smaller outfits simply buy/lease bandwidth from bigger Telco´s or Tier-1 providers. They will be given a segment of bandwidth, which they dole out to customers (you). The actual quality you receive will be down to many factors, including Contention Ratio (e.g. number of subscribers/devices) on each physical network box (switch or router at VOIP providers end). Obviously this can vary dramatically, depending upon time of day etc. I´d be surprised if a smaller player can give you any "guarantee" about speeds, given they only control the kit at their end - everything beyond that is down to Tier-1 players and the vagries of the Internet. 

Does the Sat company not offer some form of VOIP integration?

If, as you say, your Sat coverage/package is good, then I´d probably punt for that, although it´s not "mobile" and if you move, I imagine you´d have costs for re-install?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yossa said:


> This is a list of VOIP providers in Spain.
> 
> Personally, if going down this route, I´d got with a major player (known telco) rather than a smaller outfit. Smaller outfits simply buy/lease bandwidth from bigger Telco´s or Tier-1 providers. They will be given a segment of bandwidth, which they dole out to customers (you). The actual quality you receive will be down to many factors, including Contention Ratio (e.g. number of subscribers/devices) on each physical network box (switch or router at VOIP providers end). Obviously this can vary dramatically, depending upon time of day etc. I´d be surprised if a smaller player can give you any "guarantee" about speeds, given they only control the kit at their end - everything beyond that is down to Tier-1 players and the vagries of the Internet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list, I will take a look later! 

The sat copany has no voip solution at the moment but they have said they are working on one.. dont know when or how much! Maybe some others do, I will have to look around!


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone......i was the Project manager for the tooway system that is being discussed (the outdoor unit) and this system is very good. the signal utilises a Ka frequency which allows for more bandwith etc.

the satellite that the tooway system runs off as i said is a Ka frequency which actually spot beams down to ground rather that a huge foot print (like sky tv Ku frequency) basically this means that there direct beams or a mass of circles over the areas that utilise the satellite.......so the the traffic is only effected within each spotbeam making it more reliable and less likely for droputs in busy periods.

there is some latency but much improved over recent providers and satellites.

also going forwards there are plans for more bolt ons for this system ie VoIP but also TV which may or may not benefit some people.......

so short version......technology is far better than previous incumbents of this type of service, there are MINOR latency issues and the technology is only going to improve with additional bolt ons that could be of benefit


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

thrax said:


> We are lucky where we live (in the campo) as we can use a company which gives us reliable 8mb download and 1 mb up which is fine for everything we need. It also provides us with a VOIP telephone service which includes a UK phone number and a Spanish landline number. All calls to UK landlines are free as are calls to most everywhere else in the world. Not bad for Spanish campo living. In answer to your questions:
> 
> 1) usually a very good service but can be very expensive. My understanding was that you should be able to achieve far more than 10mb though.
> 
> ...


Hi Thrax
I live 'just along the road' from you and am curious to know which ISP you use.
I am with FOBOS and get up to 5Mb and 1Mb but I have not tried their VOIP.
FOBOS uses wimax but I'm pretty sure Telefonica/Jazztel provides their service. I pay 35 + IVA per month. How does this compare with your service?
Graham


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mojo Feratu said:


> Hi everyone......i was the Project manager for the tooway system that is being discussed (the outdoor unit) and this system is very good. the signal utilises a Ka frequency which allows for more bandwith etc.
> 
> the satellite that the tooway system runs off as i said is a Ka frequency which actually spot beams down to ground rather that a huge foot print (like sky tv Ku frequency) basically this means that there direct beams or a mass of circles over the areas that utilise the satellite.......so the the traffic is only effected within each spotbeam making it more reliable and less likely for droputs in busy periods.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. uff this is like a rollercoaster of "do it, avoid it haha" I think I will go to the toway demo place and see it for myself, id be so happy if it works!


----------



## gunnyandbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Been through 3 different dongles in the Uk, Vodafone, t-mobile and Orange.
Data is received much better through an i-phone, then blue-tooth, or better still wire it to a laptop/computer via a USB cable so no one can pick up your signal.
The phone is more sensitive and you can slowly wonder around to find the best signal on the display. Also you can buy a satnav car wind screen holder, pop your phone on it, and stick it to your house window in the best place for a signal. 
Last year t-mobile started charging an extra £15 to make the connection to a computer, so I voted with my feet to 3, who do not make any such charge.

I appreciate this is Spain, but my experience may guide you onwards...

Just a long shot...we use broadband4spain in our area, an excellent signal and very good service from an English couple who set up the company.

Good luck.


----------

